
Shopping with Bitcoin Made Easy - Bitplaza
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Bitplaza.android
======
Bitplaza
Here is iOS version on the Apple App store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bitplaza-spend-
bitcoin/id143...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bitplaza-spend-
bitcoin/id1438228771?mt=8)

